# knife making



## chad85 (Nov 17, 2011)

how do u guys learn to do such awesome knives, is it mostly trial and error? i would like to learn that and do some wood turning there is alot of beauty in the grains of wood.


----------



## tedsknives (Nov 17, 2011)

I teach a beginning class in NC. Be glad to help you avoid the trials and errors and get you started making a functional and good looking knife.


----------



## Anvil Head (Nov 17, 2011)

Trav is a very experienced maker and instructor. If you're close to his class set up in NC....do it.
I teach begining and advanced bladesmithing, sheath making and advanced embellishment here in North GA, just above Atlanta. There are many other talented makers that take on students as well as several community colleges that offer classes. 

Alot of us old poots taught ourselves and picked brains where we could (no internet to surf for info), but taking quality instruction will really shorten the learning curve.


----------



## sharpeblades (Nov 18, 2011)

I also take on students on a limited basis and teach Straight blades plus Leather and Kydex sheaths and Folders & Auto's also. Ime in South Ga. Any way i can help just holler


----------



## chad85 (Nov 18, 2011)

im liven in maryland so dont no anybody up here so i guess i will be doing trial and error put will be gettn tips


----------



## John I. Shore (Nov 18, 2011)

chad85 said:


> im liven in maryland so dont no anybody up here so i guess i will be doing trial and error put will be gettn tips



Do it like I did, get the book and video (how to make knives by R W Loveless).  DVD and book can be found on Ebay, that'll show you the steps, go to some knife shows and speak with every knifemaker you meet.  When you get a chance to go to a shop, jump on it.  I have had two guys I taught that are very successful today.  Get the book, read it, and drop me a email whenever you have any ?'s (messermacher@yahoo.com) Also, check the Knifemakers Guild member list for makers near you, most are willing to help out.  Remember, making a knife is easy, just grind away everything that doesn't look like a knife.


----------



## Anvil Head (Nov 19, 2011)

Do not dispair, there are plenty of knifemakers everywhere in every town. Most are parttime, working on a shoestring budget, putting in long extra hours, so they aren't out kicking the bushes for students or visitors. 
I meet new makers everyday from every walk of life since the Georgia Guild chartered up. I am no longer surprised to find that the guy just around the corner is making knives. There are actually 5 that I know of within 5 miles of me right now. Probably close to 30 within 25 miles. No, not all are acomplished veteran makers, but they are doing and learning and doing some more. Striving to get better with every project.

You got to kick some bushes and turn some rocks. If you are in a small town, the local barber or hardware/feed & seed store are good places to ask around as well.

Recommend going to the local gun/knife shows, gun shops, etc. and asking around. Let folks know you are wanting to meet some knifemakers......you'll be surprised what you find.
Please remember that a lot of us depend on the income we get from our labors to support our addiction and pay the bills so time is precious, be courteous and considerate. All of the makers I know (I know quite a few) will welcome you into their shops, help get you started, and teach you what they know. A very giving bunch of folks.
If you find yourself in or near Atlanta you are always welcome to stop by for some pointers or knife/gun/fish talk.


----------

